# Lost/Stolen Dog!!! Any help would be apprecaited!



## multitaskerJuls

I have a beautiful LAB puppy that is 5 months old and I had chained her to one of our shades trees outside right next to our home because of how hot it is was yesterday. I had left the house for about 4 hours and came back home in the evening to my dog gone and the lead that she was chained to the tree gone too. She would not have run off. She is allowed to run loose while we are home and never has so much as left the yard. She would always just run and get in her crate that we left for her in the sunroom that is connected to the house. There was no sign that her cable lead had broke because the whole thing is gone and I would think that there would be something left behind if that was the case. Can someone please give me any SUGGESTIONS on what to do!?!?! I have called Animal Control and no one ever answers so I left a message. I also called the Tri County Animal Shelter in Hughesville and left a message on their answering machine. Any help would be greatly appreciated! I have 3 very sad children wanting their puppy back. She is not microchipped. I live in Hollywood, MD  on Jones Wharf Rd. near the beginning so if anyone has seen a YELLOW FEMALE LAB with a RED COLLAR  and she has what appears to be black fur around her eyes and her  belly is very dark, PLEASE PLEASE email me! My email address is julsbranson301@yahoo.com  THANK YOU !!!!!!


----------



## Sharon

Can you post a photo?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Might be a long shot, but sometimes when people see dogs tied up in warm weather, they call the sheriff's office who will come out and check it out.  If you didn't have food water and a shelter out, they will call animal control.  I'm sure you probably had all these things, but you may want to call the sheriff's office and see if anyone may have called.  If not, then I'd report the dog stolen.


----------



## multitaskerJuls

Sharon said:
			
		

> Can you post a photo?



I am attempting to post a photo of her....I have never posted a pic on here so I hope this works.


----------



## multitaskerJuls

Our house sits off the road quite a bit. She did have a full large size bucket of cold ice water when we left which was later in the afternoon and it is still sitting out under the tree.  She is fed on a schedule so I just don't leave food sitting around and she had a treat which is still under the tree as well. They lead that she has on her collar in the pic is the one that she was tied to the tree with. I have canvased the neighborhood and went to the next street over and walked all over my property calling her name. No luck as of yet, I am praying that if someone does have her that they either bring her back or make sure that she is well taken care of. I am just so sad right now, I can't even think straight.


----------



## Speedy70

Make flyers and post them around your neighborhood.  I hope you find her!


----------



## river rat

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> Might be a long shot, but sometimes when people see dogs tied up in warm weather, they call the sheriff's office who will come out and check it out.  If you didn't have food water and a shelter out, they will call animal control.  I'm sure you probably had all these things, but you may want to call the sheriff's office and see if anyone may have called.  If not, then I'd report the dog stolen.




I agree.
Sheriff's Dept.
Then maybe check the shelter on tues.
Does sound like mischief. (stolen)


----------



## jp2854

What the heck are you doing leaving a dog out in the extreme heat we had yesterday?


----------



## Nanny Pam

jp2854 said:
			
		

> What the heck are you doing leaving a dog out in the extreme heat we had yesterday?


----------



## itsbob

jp2854 said:
			
		

> What the heck are you doing leaving a dog out in the extreme heat we had yesterday?


It's an animal, if it wasn't 'domesticeated' where would it have been yesterday??

Or do you have an airconditioned barn for all your local furry forest animals?


----------



## itsbob

itsbob said:
			
		

> It's an animal, if it wasn't 'domesticeated' where would it have been yesterday??
> 
> Or do you have an airconditioned barn for all your local furry forest animals?


I'm an ass for stating the truth??

The dogs owner said they tied him under a shade tree, provided him with water.. Sounds like someone that cared for and loved their dog, and wanted their dog to play outside for awhile.

Dogs don't HAVE to be kept in  a pristine air conditioned home.. granted I don't like dog owners that keep their dogs tied up all the time, but this doesn't sound like the case, just an owner that wanted their dog to enjoy the outdoors for a little while.  Broken hearted about losing their dog, and someone comes on and insinuates that they deserved to lose their dog becasue they tied him out.


----------



## BS Gal

itsbob said:
			
		

> I'm an ass for stating the truth??
> 
> The dogs owner said they tied him under a shade tree, provided him with water.. Sounds like someone that cared for and loved their dog, and wanted their dog to play outside for awhile.
> 
> Dogs don't HAVE to be kept in  a pristine air conditioned home.. granted I don't like dog owners that keep their dogs tied up all the time, but this doesn't sound like the case, just an owner that wanted their dog to enjoy the outdoors for a little while.  Broken hearted about losing their dog, and someone comes on and insinuates that they deserved to lose their dog becasue they tied him out.


Sawry, Bob.  I don't agree.  You don't leave a dog tied out on a hot day.....You leave them in the a/c house.


----------



## itsbob

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Sawry, Bob.  I don't agree.  You don't leave a dog tied out on a hot day.....You leave them in the a/c house.


It's a dog.. 

You don't see deer heading to Air Conditioned houses when it's hot out.. 

I used to live in KY.. with NO air.. and had an American FoxHound, guess where he was on the REALLY hot days.  Not in the house, and he was more than happy being outside where he could see what was going on in the world instead of being cooped up in a house, and he had a run where he could move around, and not stuck in 10 X 15 foot rooms.. 

This dog had shade, and had water..

Have to wonder if it was a good intentioned animal lover that stole their dog.


----------



## itsbob

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> I am attempting to post a photo of her....I have never posted a pic on here so I hope this works.


Beautiful Dog BTW.. hope you find her/ get her back..


----------



## vraiblonde

jp2854 said:
			
		

> What the heck are you doing leaving a dog out in the extreme heat we had yesterday?


I'm shocked that it took 9 posts for someone to say this.  I thought for sure it would be the first response.  

FYI, BadGirl had her dog out all day yesterday in the 90 degree heat and it was perfectly fine.  There were dogs all over Solomons this afternoon and they were holding up better than the humans.


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'm shocked that it took 9 posts for someone to say this.  I thought for sure it would be the first response.
> 
> FYI, BadGirl had her dog out all day yesterday in the 90 degree heat and it was perfectly fine.  There were dogs all over Solomons this afternoon and they were holding up better than the humans.


ANd we provided him a tractor to hide under, or an EZ-Up shelter for shade.. he was a HAPPY dog all day long.. barking and yapping at the kids running by.


----------



## slaphappynmd

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'm shocked that it took 9 posts for someone to say this.  I thought for sure it would be the first response.
> 
> FYI, BadGirl had her dog out all day yesterday in the 90 degree heat and it was perfectly fine.  There were dogs all over Solomons this afternoon and they were holding up better than the humans.



dogs are built to be outside, they were domesticated from wolves who were and still are always outdoors.  If the animals had shade AND water, there should be no problem.  At least they didn't have the dog locked in a roasting car, thats when it becomes a problem.


----------



## BS Gal

itsbob said:
			
		

> It's a dog..
> 
> You don't see deer heading to Air Conditioned houses when it's hot out..
> 
> I used to live in KY.. with NO air.. and had an American FoxHound, guess where he was on the REALLY hot days.  Not in the house, and he was more than happy being outside where he could see what was going on in the world instead of being cooped up in a house, and he had a run where he could move around, and not stuck in 10 X 15 foot rooms..
> 
> This dog had shade, and had water..
> 
> Have to wonder if it was a good intentioned animal lover that stole their dog.


Bob, I had a dog too.  She was kept inside and trained to not crap/piss on the rug.   She was inside for 14 years.  I would have NEVER left her outside, chained up, but that's just me.


----------



## Geek

I think a five month old puppy is way too young to be left outside unsupervised for four hours. Labs love to chew stuff. I would be afraid that the dog would chew threw the lead. I hope the puppy is found and returned to the owner.


----------



## multitaskerJuls

My feeling on how this has went is, people have a right to there own opinions and I respect it as that, an opinion. Thank you to everyone that has been supportive in this sad and horrible situation. FYI...My lab loves it outside, I would call her to come inside at times (even though she is an outside dog that is not chained at the neck or left in a kennel day in and day out) and she would just sit there and look at me. I want my dog back and I just thought that I would do WHATEVER it took to get the word out there. Thanks again for everyones help and suggestions. I will be going door to door tomorrow morning in hopes that everyone will be home due to the holiday and I pray that one of my neighbors has her. I also am in the process of making flyers to pass out as well. HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY!! BLESS OUR TROOPS!!


----------



## itsbob

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Bob, I had a dog too.  She was kept inside and trained to not crap/piss on the rug.   She was inside for 14 years.  I would have NEVER left her outside, chained up, but that's just me.


And my opinion is, if you have a dog the size of a lab, or a Foxhound, keeping them indoors is cruel...  They need open spaces, fresh air, and running room.


----------



## Sharon

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> I am attempting to post a photo of her....I have never posted a pic on here so I hope this works.



She's cute.  Good luck finding her.


----------



## BS Gal

itsbob said:
			
		

> And my opinion is, if you have a dog the size of a lab, or a Foxhound, keeping them indoors is cruel...  They need open spaces, fresh air, and running room.


They can be inside while you're at work and outside when you get home.  To me, tying them out is cruel.  Let them be inside on the furniture  having a good day in the a/c and take them out when you get home.  But that's just me. shrug:


----------



## multitaskerJuls

itsbob said:
			
		

> And my opinion is, if you have a dog the size of a lab, or a Foxhound, keeping them indoors is cruel...  They need open spaces, fresh air, and running room.



I agree with you 100% ItsBob. She loves the outdoors. I was going to take her to the river soon because I have been told that they love the water as well, but was going to first let her try the water in a swimming pool to see if she was comfortable and ready to play/swim in open water like the river and I hope that I still have that chance, in hopes of having my dog back. I am not a pet owner that likes dressing my pet up in clothes or sprays cologne on them to mask the smell of a dog. I bathe my dog or have her groomed quite frequently and she is on Frontline PLUS for fleas and ticks. I clean her ears every week because I have been told that Labs are known for having ear problems and I give her "Greenies" which she loves and I feed her Iams dog food. If I am a bad owner then turn me in to the Sheriff Dept for putting her under a big shade tree with plenty of water. I have been told that Labs eat alot of things, but never heard of a cable before...you never know. She would of had to jump up in the tree and eat that part because the whole lead is GONE as well as my much loved and well taken care of DOG.


----------



## BS Gal

I hope you find  her.


----------



## Bay_Kat

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> I agree with you 100% ItsBob. She loves the outdoors. I was going to take her to the river soon because I have been told that they love the water as well, but was going to first let her try the water in a swimming pool to see if she was comfortable and ready to play/swim in open water like the river and I hope that I still have that chance, in hopes of having my dog back. I am not a pet owner that likes dressing my pet up in clothes or sprays cologne on them to mask the smell of a dog. I bathe my dog or have her groomed quite frequently and she is on Frontline PLUS for fleas and ticks. I clean her ears every week because I have been told that Labs are known for having ear problems and I give her "Greenies" which she loves and I feed her Iams dog food. If I am a bad owner then turn me in to the Sheriff Dept for putting her under a big shade tree with plenty of water. I have been told that Labs eat alot of things, but never heard of a cable before...you never know. She would of had to jump up in the tree and eat that part because the whole lead is GONE as well as my much loved and well taken care of DOG.



I am sure someone took her and the best thing for you to do is first report her stolen to the sheriff's office and then constantly scouting the neighborhood.  Whoever took her is probably keeping her inside and only letting her out to do her business.  This is really sad when you have to worry about a pet being stolen.


----------



## multitaskerJuls

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> I am sure someone took her and the best thing for you to do is first report her stolen to the sheriff's office and then constantly scouting the neighborhood.  Whoever took her is probably keeping her inside and only letting her out to do her business.  This is really sad when you have to worry about a pet being stolen.



Thank you, Bay_Kat for your posting...I just got off the phone with the sheriff's office and the officer that I spoke with said that it sounded very suspicious and that he would send an officer out to take a report. It is very sad and pathetic that people have to be cautious and worry about their pets being taken right out of their own front yards.


----------



## Bay_Kat

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> Thank you, Bay_Kat for your posting...I just got off the phone with the sheriff's office and the officer that I spoke with said that it sounded very suspicious and that he would send an officer out to take a report. It is very sad and pathetic that people have to be cautious and worry about their pets being taken right out of their own front yards.



You're welcome.  I really do hope you find her.  I know how you must be feeling right now, not to mention your kids.  The person that took your dog is a terrible human being.


----------



## multitaskerJuls

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> You're welcome.  I really do hope you find her.  I know how you must be feeling right now, not to mention your kids.  The person that took your dog is a terrible human being.




You are so right, my older children do not know yet since they have not been home since yesterday afternoon, but my 3 year old went outside this morning and was looking all over the place for her and came up to me and said he could not find her and asked where she was. I just broke down in tears and had his father explain to him in 3 year old terms that she was gone(hopefully not for good). If someone did indeed steal her, they have to be a heartless individual. I never knew or would of even thought that someone would steal another persons pet, but I guess anything is possible anymore.


----------



## BuddyLee

itsbob said:
			
		

> And my opinion is, if you have a dog the size of a lab, or a Foxhound, keeping them indoors is cruel... They need open spaces, fresh air, and running room.


Plus it wasn't _that_ hot out the other day; not like we're in a heat wave or anything.


----------



## Fubar

Geek said:
			
		

> I think a *five month old puppy is way too young * to be left outside unsupervised for four hours. Labs love to chew stuff. I would be afraid that the dog would chew threw the lead. I hope the puppy is found and returned to the owner.


  
I wish you luck in finding that lil fuzzy face!


----------



## Hello6

itsbob said:
			
		

> And my opinion is, if you have a dog the size of a lab, or a Foxhound, keeping them indoors is cruel...  They need open spaces, fresh air, and running room.



Dogs are pack oriented animals.  They need to be with their people.
I have a foxhound who is terrified of the outdoors thanks to people like YOU who  think it's OK to leave them out 24/7.  I have a Golden mix who prefers to spend his days in the bathtub.  I'd never leave my hounds outside, and they stay in air conditioning. When they run, it's with me closely supervising.

Leave a cute puppy outside, run the risk of someone stealing it. That's just the world we live in now.


----------



## itsbob

Hello6 said:
			
		

> thanks to people like YOU who  think it's OK to leave them out 24/7.



Reading comprehension is your friend.. idiot.


----------



## cattitude

Unfortunately, stealing dogs is pretty common.  In Calvert, we have a problem with it.  My dogs are NEVER tied and they are NEVER outside unless we are home to check on them.  My yard is fenced.  

Sorry you lost your dog but I don't recommend chaining at all, doesn't matter the weather.   My daughter lost a pup that way..she chained him for just a few minutes (they were waiting on fence installation).  Larger dog running loose came into her yard and killed the pup..in seconds.  

I don't recommend leaving them alone in a yard without supervision (owner home) either.  It has nothing to do with the dogs really, more that you can't trust people.


----------



## Hello6

itsbob said:
			
		

> Reading comprehension is your friend.. idiot.



Practice what you preach TWL's Wife with a weener clone.


----------



## itsbob

Barbra said:
			
		

>


But she was replying to me when she said

"..thanks to people like YOU who think it's OK to leave them out 24/7"

Yet I had said earlier.. 

"...granted I don't like dog owners that keep their dogs tied up all the time.."

She needs to learn how to read before she starts throwing stones.


----------



## Hello6

You're still TWL's wife clone  

Now, FOADIAF


----------



## itsbob

Hello6 said:
			
		

> You're still TWL's wife clone
> 
> Now, FOADIAF


You have consistently displayed yourself as being the biggest azz on the forums (right after JPC and slaphappyazz, and that ain't saying a lot).

Now run along and go play in traffic, why don't 'cha?


----------



## river rat

So, any word on the pup yet?


----------



## multitaskerJuls

river rat said:
			
		

> So, any word on the pup yet?



No, No word at all yet....My daughter is a total mess and missing her puppy terribly. I went looking for her again today with my 3 year old and both of us were calling out her name. (kinda of sad and cute at the same time) He was yelling out, "we miss you, we need you"....too sad. I put out flyers and I am going to put a poster board at the beginning of the road tomorrow with her pic. I am doing anything and everything that I can think of....that is all that I CAN do. I was told by the sheriff's office that it did not sound good on what I had told him. I will be talking to Animal Control and the Tri County Animal Shelter since they have been closed the past two days. I HOPE AND PRAY THAT SOMEONE HAS HER AND RETURNS HER SAFELY! Thanks for asking!


----------



## cattitude

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> No, No word at all yet....My daughter is a total mess and missing her puppy terribly. I went looking for her again today with my 3 year old and both of us were calling out her name. (kinda of sad and cute at the same time) He was yelling out, "we miss you, we need you"....too sad. I put out flyers and I am going to put a poster board at the beginning of the road tomorrow with her pic. I am doing anything and everything that I can think of....that is all that I CAN do. I was told by the sheriff's office that it did not sound good on what I had told him. I will be talking to Animal Control and the Tri County Animal Shelter since they have been closed the past two days. I HOPE AND PRAY THAT SOMEONE HAS HER AND RETURNS HER SAFELY! Thanks for asking!




GO to the shelter and look.  Also call all the vets in the area in case somebody takes in a "new" puppy for a checkup, etc...take them pictures so they can be on the lookout.  Was she chipped?


----------



## multitaskerJuls

cattitude said:
			
		

> GO to the shelter and look.  Also call all the vets in the area in case somebody takes in a "new" puppy for a checkup, etc...take them pictures so they can be on the lookout.  Was she chipped?



Good idea, I will do that as well tomorrow. Is there a shelter here in St Mary's County that animals go to before they are sent to Tri County Animal Shelter? She was not chipped, but I can tell you that if she is found or returned that she WILL be.


----------



## Inkpen

Long shot here... but word has it that sometimes stolen dogs are sold up at the Amish Market in Charlotte Hall. Might check there this week.
So sorry for you and you family.


----------



## cattitude

Inkpen said:
			
		

> Long shot here... but word has it that sometimes stolen dogs are sold up at the Armish (sp?) Market in Charlotte Hall. Migh check there this week.
> So sorry for you and you family.



Ugh...I saw that lady that has all the pups..she was on the side of 235 across from the market on Saturday.


----------



## BS Gal

cattitude said:
			
		

> Ugh...I saw that lady that has all the pups..she was on the side of 235 across from the market on Saturday.


I thought they got rid of her?


----------



## cattitude

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I thought they got rid of her?



She was on the side of the road, not at the market.  I'm sure it was the same one I saw at the market a few months ago...she had a few different breeds...they all looked sick..runny eyes, etc.


----------



## BS Gal

cattitude said:
			
		

> She was on the side of the road, not at the market.  I'm sure it was the same one I saw at the market a few months ago...she had a few different breeds...they all looked sick..runny eyes, etc.


My co-worker bought a dog from her.   They spent a LOT of $ on the vet.  Not sure they still have the dog.


----------



## HorseQueen

*The lady*

My family and I went up the the Amish market a couple weeks ago and saw a lady there with TONS of puppys. I was looking at them all over and asked my mom if we could take one home. The lady was giving me this attitude and said that she had a Petting Zoo and has all the puppys for children to pet.


----------



## multitaskerJuls

Thank you so much everyone...I have done the flyers thing and went all over looking for her. I am calling Animal Control and Tri County again tomorrow. I am also going to call all the local vets and go to the Farmers Market on Wed. and Sat. Thank you so much for all your thoughtful suggestions. I really really appreciate everything even the 'how could you" messages. I have learned sooooo much from this experience and I can say that I KNOW better now.


----------



## jbooty

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> Thank you so much everyone...I have done the flyers thing and went all over looking for her. I am calling Animal Control and Tri County again tomorrow. I am also going to call all the local vets and go to the Farmers Market on Wed. and Sat. Thank you so much for all your thoughtful suggestions. I really really appreciate everything even the 'how could you" messages. I have learned sooooo much from this experience and I can say that I KNOW better now.



Hope you find her..  such a pretty dog!


----------



## Lilypad

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> Thank you so much everyone...I have done the flyers thing and went all over looking for her. I am calling Animal Control and Tri County again tomorrow. I am also going to call all the local vets and go to the Farmers Market on Wed. and Sat. Thank you so much for all your thoughtful suggestions. I really really appreciate everything even the 'how could you" messages. *I have learned sooooo much from this experience and I can say that I KNOW better now*.


Our work is done here!  
We'll keep the faith she will be found!


----------



## Nanny Pam

Lassie, go home!


----------



## multitaskerJuls

Guys, it is not looking good....I diffently think that their was some foul play in my dogs disappearance.


----------



## smer77

My girlfriend sent you an email, you should give her a call.  Her sister's boyfriend has had a dog sleeping outside his house for a couple days now that looks a lot like yours.  There is no collar on it though.  Attached is a pic taken this morning of the dog sleeping outside his door.  Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Nanny Pam

smer77 said:
			
		

> My girlfriend sent you an email, you should give her a call.  Her sister's boyfriend has had a dog sleeping outside his house for a couple days now that looks a lot like yours.  There is no collar on it though.  Attached is a pic taken this morning of the dog sleeping outside his door.  Hopefully this helps.


OMG~!  I hope this is your dog!  I am praying....


----------



## SoMDGirl42

smer77 said:
			
		

> My girlfriend sent you an email, you should give her a call.  Her sister's boyfriend has had a dog sleeping outside his house for a couple days now that looks a lot like yours.  There is no collar on it though.  Attached is a pic taken this morning of the dog sleeping outside his door.  Hopefully this helps.


Good luck!  Hope this is the missing pup and will soon be reunited with the family. Keep us informed!


----------



## jetmonkey

That's a good looking dog.


----------



## Geek

bump**


----------



## Nanny Pam




----------



## multitaskerJuls

smer77 said:
			
		

> My girlfriend sent you an email, you should give her a call.  Her sister's boyfriend has had a dog sleeping outside his house for a couple days now that looks a lot like yours.  There is no collar on it though.  Attached is a pic taken this morning of the dog sleeping outside his door.  Hopefully this helps.



OMG, Please god let this be our dog...She will never go outdoors ever again. I will let my house be her bathroom....Please god please....I just called the lady and I am waiting to her back from her so I can meet up with her to see if this dog is indeed mine...PLEASE PRAY FOR ME AND MY FAMILY!


----------



## cattitude

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> OMG, Please god let this be our dog...She will never go outdoors ever again. I will let my house be her bathroom....Please god please....I just called the lady and I am waiting to her back from her so I can meet up with her to see if this dog is indeed mine...PLEASE PRAY FOR ME AND MY FAMILY!




:fingerscrossed:

Please let us know.  Are you close to where the dog was found?


----------



## multitaskerJuls

Are you close to where the dog was found?

Not really, I am trying to not let myself get too excited and hopeful because I don't want to get there and fall to pieces if it is not. Stranger things can and have happened. I will keep you all informed. I am still waiting to hear back from the lady that sent me the email.


----------



## BS Gal

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> Are you close to where the dog was found?
> 
> Not really, I am trying to not let myself get too excited and hopeful because I don't want to get there and fall to pieces if it is not. Stranger things can and have happened. I will keep you all informed. I am still waiting to hear back from the lady that sent me the email.


Keep us posted.


----------



## jetmonkey

If it isn't yours, no reason why it can't be


----------



## cattitude

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> Are you close to where the dog was found?
> 
> Not really, I am trying to not let myself get too excited and hopeful because I don't want to get there and fall to pieces if it is not. Stranger things can and have happened. I will keep you all informed. I am still waiting to hear back from the lady that sent me the email.



Well you never know.  Dogs can travel a good ways.  I sure hope it's her.


----------



## Inkpen

They do look alike!!
It is a great day for a reunion!!
Fingers crossed..prayers said....


----------



## Nanny Pam

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> OMG, Please *God * let this be our dog...She will never go outdoors ever again. I will let my house be her bathroom....Please *GOD * please....I just called the lady and I am waiting to her back from her so I can meet up with her to see if this dog is indeed mine...PLEASE PRAY FOR ME AND MY FAMILY!




  I really have been praying for you.  I hope this is your dog.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> I really have been praying for you.  I hope this is your dog.


----------



## multitaskerJuls

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

>



Yeah that....IT IS MY DOG!!!!!!!!!! OMG, This is the best day of my life other than the day that I had my kids. I can not believe that it was her when I got that email, but when we met up with that wonderful lady that emailed me and called her name, she came running. We have a feeling that someone "close" to us dropped her off where she was found. There is no way that she could of got all the way over where I got her from today without someone taking her over there and dropping her off. I WILL GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THIS and BELIVE ME....I WILL GET REVENGE!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU TO ALL!!!!!!!  WHAT AN AWESOME ENDING!!!


----------



## kwillia

Great news! Might I suggest you look into getting her chipped... it's quick and inexpensive and will provide a way for others to match her up with you should she ever get lost and lose her collar again...


----------



## Nanny Pam

:  Thank GOD~!


----------



## Katie

That is great you got her back.

Get her chipped ASAP.

Also when you are not home don't leave her tied up. People can be horribley mean, and terrible. Someone could poison her with anti-freeze in the water and so on.

My dog doesn't stay outside when I am not home.


----------



## Cowgirl

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> Yeah that....IT IS MY DOG!!!!!!!!!! OMG, This is the best day of my life other than the day that I had my kids. I can not believe that it was her when I got that email, but when we met up with that wonderful lady that emailed me and called her name, she came running. We have a feeling that someone "close" to us dropped her off where she was found. There is no way that she could of got all the way over where I got her from today without someone taking her over there and dropping her off. I WILL GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THIS and BELIVE ME....I WILL GET REVENGE!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU TO ALL!!!!!!!  WHAT AN AWESOME ENDING!!!




  


I am so happy for you!!!!!!  I am so glad you found her!!!!!


----------



## Inkpen

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> Yeah that....IT IS MY DOG!!!!!!!!!! OMG, This is the best day of my life other than the day that I had my kids. I can not believe that it was her when I got that email, but when we met up with that wonderful lady that emailed me and called her name, she came running. We have a feeling that someone "close" to us dropped her off where she was found. There is no way that she could of got all the way over where I got her from today without someone taking her over there and dropping her off. I WILL GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THIS and BELIVE ME....I WILL GET REVENGE!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU TO ALL!!!!!!!  WHAT AN AWESOME ENDING!!!




Like they say:
GET HER CHIPPED and never, never leave her tied out again.
Go and take nice walks and let her poop and bring her back inside!!

YEA for a HAPPY ENDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bay_Kat

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> Yeah that....IT IS MY DOG!!!!!!!!!! OMG, This is the best day of my life other than the day that I had my kids. I can not believe that it was her when I got that email, but when we met up with that wonderful lady that emailed me and called her name, she came running. We have a feeling that someone "close" to us dropped her off where she was found. There is no way that she could of got all the way over where I got her from today without someone taking her over there and dropping her off. I WILL GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THIS and BELIVE ME....I WILL GET REVENGE!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU TO ALL!!!!!!!  WHAT AN AWESOME ENDING!!!



I'm so happy for you and of course your kids, do they know yet?  They will be so happy.


----------



## Bay_Kat

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> OMG, Please god let this be our dog...She will never go outdoors ever again. *I will let my house be her bathroom*....Please god please....I just called the lady and I am waiting to her back from her so I can meet up with her to see if this dog is indeed mine...PLEASE PRAY FOR ME AND MY FAMILY!



PS, Remember what you said.


----------



## itsbob

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> Yeah that....IT IS MY DOG!!!!!!!!!! OMG, This is the best day of my life other than the day that I had my kids. I can not believe that it was her when I got that email, but when we met up with that wonderful lady that emailed me and called her name, she came running. We have a feeling that someone "close" to us dropped her off where she was found. There is no way that she could of got all the way over where I got her from today without someone taking her over there and dropping her off. I WILL GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THIS and BELIVE ME....I WILL GET REVENGE!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU TO ALL!!!!!!!  WHAT AN AWESOME ENDING!!!


Another happy SOMD ending..

Skip the revenge, just go back to enjoying your pup...


----------



## Scoops




----------



## itsbob

Inkpen said:
			
		

> Like they say:
> GET HER CHIPPED and never, never leave her tied out again.
> Go and take nice walks and let her poop and bring her back inside!!
> 
> YEA for a HAPPY ENDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Maybe someone can invent a secure tie out, so people with bigger dogs can safely leave their dogs tied out on nice days.


----------



## multitaskerJuls

I just thought that I would share this tear jerking photo...KABOTA REUNITED with my 3 year old son


----------



## Sharon

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> Yeah that....IT IS MY DOG!!!!!!!!!! OMG, This is the best day of my life other than the day that I had my kids.


Wonderful!


----------



## Inkpen

Priceless!!!!!


----------



## Nanny Pam

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> PS, Remember what you said.


...and post the pics (of said poop piles,) so we have proof you let her crap in the house!  

j/k


----------



## Nanny Pam

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> I just thought that I would share this tear jerking photo...KABOTA REUNITED with my 3 year old son


Thats beautiful!  I am so happy for you & your family.


----------



## Severa

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> I just thought that I would share this tear jerking photo...KABOTA REUNITED with my 3 year old son



 WONDERFUL! I'd been watching this thread and praying along with everyone else. Hugs to you and yours on this very happy ending!


----------



## ashoflich

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> I just thought that I would share this tear jerking photo...KABOTA REUNITED with my 3 year old son



That is such a cute picture!!  I am so glad that she was your dog!  She seems like such a sweet girl!  I know she is glad to be home!  I saw how happy she was to see you guys!  Good luck with everything! She is a very cute dog!


----------



## PrepH4U

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> I just thought that I would share this tear jerking photo...KABOTA REUNITED with my 3 year old son


Totally awesome!  And  to the people that allowed her to sleep on their porch and not send her away.    
How far away was she from home?


----------



## Cowgirl

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> I just thought that I would share this tear jerking photo...KABOTA REUNITED with my 3 year old son





 I love the name!!  Did you name her after the Kubota tractors?


----------



## PrepH4U

ashoflich said:
			
		

> That is such a cute picture!!  I am so glad that she was your dog!  She seems like such a sweet girl!  I know she is glad to be home!  I saw how happy she was to see you guys!  Good luck with everything! She is a very cute dog!


 for you! What a nice thing you have done!


----------



## cattitude

Excellent!  How wonderful you have her home.


----------



## multitaskerJuls

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> Totally awesome!  And  to the people that allowed her to sleep on their porch and not send her away.
> How far away was she from home?



The lady that emailed me was one of the nicest people I have ever met. I wish the world had more people like her. She was found about I would say 10-12 miles from home. She did not walk where she was found, that is for sure. She was spotted the same night that she was missing from our house on Saturday 5/26 at around 10:30 and was at the house where she stayed that far away on Saturday evening late. Someone had to of come in our yard and taken her off her lead, took her lead and her and dropped her off on the side of the road...She was located off of Rt 247 Loveville Rd.The underhanded person that did this to her also took her collar off so there is no way that she could of done that herself since the collar was on nice and snug. It does not matter who did it to me anymore, but I can honestly tell you that I was breathing fire once I found her and her walking where she was found was not even 1% possible, but all that matters now is that she is home safe and sound. She was treated to to a total makeover at Petco this afternoon. She smells like strawberries and treated her like a queen(she even got her teeth brushed). She has a nice hot pink collar now with a tag with her name and my name and number on it.(not like that would help since whoever did this in the 1st place took the other one off. I am calling tomorrow to make arrangements to get her chipped. [B]Thanks again to ASHOFLICH[/B]


----------



## cattitude

Don't underestimate a dog's ability to travel a good distance in a short period of time.  Ten miles is nothing.  You are lucky to have her back.  She may have broken her lead...you just don't know..which is why I hope you never tie/chain her again, especially when you are not at home. ..you just can't be sure what can happen.

Count your blessings!  I am sincerely glad you were reunited with your dog.


----------



## jbooty

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> The lady that emailed me was one of the nicest people I have ever met. I wish the world had more people like her. She was found about I would say 10-12 miles from home. She did not walk where she was found, that is for sure. She was spotted the same night that she was missing from our house on Saturday 5/26 at around 10:30 and was at the house where she stayed that far away on Saturday evening late. Someone had to of come in our yard and taken her off her lead, took her lead and her and dropped her off on the side of the road...She was located off of Rt 247 Loveville Rd.The underhanded person that did this to her also took her collar off so there is no way that she could of done that herself since the collar was on nice and snug. It does not matter who did it to me anymore, but I can honestly tell you that I was breathing fire once I found her and her walking where she was found was not even 1% possible, but all that matters now is that she is home safe and sound. She was treated to to a total makeover at Petco this afternoon. She smells like strawberries and treated her like a queen(she even got her teeth brushed). She has a nice hot pink collar now with a tag with her name and my name and number on it.(not like that would help since whoever did this in the 1st place took the other one off. I am calling tomorrow to make arrangements to get her chipped. [B]Thanks again to ASHOFLICH[/B]




Glad you found your baby!!


----------



## cattitude

*Are you retarded?*

To my karma giver...

_Chill out. That dog was stolen. no broken collar at home...no cable. It was silly of her to trust humans to not steal her...but this wasn't a case of the dog busting loose. dogs kep in house 24/7 is as bad as a lion in a zoo cage._

Please show me where I said I was an advocate of keeping a dog in the house 24/7.


----------



## multitaskerJuls

cattitude said:
			
		

> Don't underestimate a dog's ability to travel a good distance in a short period of time.  Ten miles is nothing.  You are lucky to have her back.  She may have broken her lead...you just don't know..which is why I hope you never tie/chain her again, especially when you are not at home. ..you just can't be sure what can happen.
> 
> Count your blessings!  I am sincerely glad you were reunited with your dog.




If my dog could walk over 10 miles in less than 2 hours,I think that I can make some serious money off this dog for The Guiness Book of World Records. It is not possible that she walked over there...She was DUMPED over there. Also like I had told alot of people (sheriff's dept, animal control) that she stays very close to home and even though she had no clue where she was, I was told that she STAYED at the house she was found at and never left there until we came there to pick her up. I am blessed and very lucky that she is home safe and sound, but I have learned that you can not trust your neighbors or many people for that matter.


----------



## Geek

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> If my dog could walk over 10 miles in less than 2 hours,I think that I can make some serious money off this dog for The Guiness Book of World Records. It is not possible that she walked over there...She was DUMPED over there. Also like I had told alot of people (sheriff's dept, animal control) that she stays very close to home and even though she had no clue where she was, I was told that she STAYED at the house she was found at and never left there until we came there to pick her up. I am blessed and very lucky that she is home safe and sound, but I have learned that you can not trust your neighbors or many people for that matter.




But you can trust the people in this thread that were praying for your dog. I truely believe prayer can make things happen. Glad your dog is home


----------



## multitaskerJuls

Geek said:
			
		

> But you can trust the people in this thread that were praying for your dog. I truely believe prayer can make things happen. Glad your dog is home



AMEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> I love the name!!  Did you name her after the Kubota tractors?


----------



## multitaskerJuls

Cowgirl said:
			
		

>



She was giving that name not after the Kubota tractors, but was named that because my SO wanted to name a race horse that and never got the chance to.


----------



## Cowgirl

multitaskerJuls said:
			
		

> She was giving that name not after the Kubota tractors, but was named that because my SO wanted to name a race horse that and never got the chance to.




Gotcha! Thanks!


----------



## Tinkerbell

I'm so happy for you - and especially for your kids   - that you found your pup!


----------



## multitaskerJuls

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> I'm so happy for you - and especially for your kids   - that you found your pup!



Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!


----------

